# Light Laws



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

Are there any laws in Mass that I should know about before installing any light on my vehicle? 
Like what colors you can use? I wouldn't use blue or red, but was thinking Amber with some green and clear. Any permits or anything?

Thanks


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

they have an amber light permit now in MA.. i believe commerical vehicles clarly lettered on both side with company name/phone/location are exempt from this permit..
i wouldn't recommend using anything but amber .. 9out of 10 cops wont bother you for the green/clear but is it worth the risk.. clears in the headlights are illegal.. green/clear in a lightbar would probably not get you into trouble but it could.. id reccommend any strobes be place in turn signals/reverse lights if at all possible


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

This particular vehicular has problems with the corner signal strobes melting the housing. I was thinking more of rear deck, grill and dash lights.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok
if youre going to use clear/green id have them rear facing only and put all amber front facing i know some people use clear front facing with no problems but if you do make sure its an amber/clear combo


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

If I have the choice then I will do clear lens but amber LEDs, so it would flash Amber, you just can't tell with the lights off.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Most of mine in my car and truck with the exception of the lightbar on the truck are clear when theyre off, it makes it easier when traveling out of state, i dont have to cover or remove them from my vehicle. I used to have a blue lightbar on my old truck and it was a bit of a pain removing it everytime i went on vacation upstate.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i also run clear lenses... i dont see anything directly dealing with amber lights anywhere but i again would recommend any clear or green lights be rear facing and be paired with an amber light..
im sure if you give a call in to MSP or the RMV they'll be happy to tell you the exact laws or direct you to them online


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

If your having the problems with the melting of the stock lenses on the corners, put LED's in place of the strobes. Less power, smaller and they don't heat up!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW Clear can only face forward, you will be ticked (It's a hazard to drivers behind you) and I believe Green is prohibited. Blue, Red, and Purple are definatly prohibited.

Strobes in headlights are illegal.... any color I believe. Anything that impersonates a Wig-Wag is also illegal (clear in headlights)

Red strobes in the tail lights are iffy. They are acceptable in MA but no other red flashing is.
I would suggest sticking with amber all around.

I've heard of an amber permit in Mass for several years but there seems to be no one who knows about it at the state level.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

My old truck had a blue rotator bar, and the interior forward facing lightbar in my car is also blue (clear when off), used for the FD. I dont think the ambers would be a problem anywhere, but better check your local laws to be on the safe side. Encountering a pissed off cop in the middle of the night during a storm will ruin your night!!


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

a written decision from the Deputy General Counsel of the RMV dated January 2005 regarding white/clear lights displayed on a vehicle Here is the ruling:

"I have reviewed the provisions of 540 CMR 22.06 govering the use of amber and other colored lights. While the Registrar has promulgated these regulations to determine who may operate with flashing, rotating or oscillating amber lights, she has not authroized the use of other colored lights. The Registrar is of the opinion that a white flashing, rotating or oscillating light is a colored light subject to the Regulations. The last paragraph of 22.06 (2) specifically states that no colored lights other than amber (or red or blue as authorized by C.90 7E) are authorized to be mounted or displayed."

Based on this written decision I recv'd, the courts have consistantly held up citations for 22.06 display of white/clear lights (some were purple and green too). The decision was born out of a white light case where the defendant claimed in his appeal the RMV told him white/clear lights aren't a color so they don't fall under the law. One call to the RMV during a short recess and the letter came direct by fax and he was found responsible. 

No contractors are getting the ok for white/clear/red strobes. Very very very few are getting the ok for amber lights only.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

Also search Mass General Law Chapter 90 Section 7E. The registry is supposed to be cracking down on enforcing this as it applies to non-emergency vehicles with flashing red(which includes strobes in tail lights)blue,green,purple or clear lights. Even the funeral homes with the wig/wags, corner strobes and purple strobes are not in compliance.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Again as everyone has said check your local / state laws But as i see it as long as your on private property plowing snow any color other than Red and Blue would be ok Just dont drive with them on on any Public Roads


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

A) Guys, he's asking about a specific state- what NY,NJ, CA, ... allows has no bearing...
B> RED/Blue on private property in the State of MA WILL result in a fine and blue probable arrest for impersonating law enforcement.


Massfirefighter- very very very few are getting ticketed, warned, molested, bothered for amber in the first place. 
In fact many plows around me don't even run lights, I don't turn them on all the time and have only been bothered once at 2am idling on the street while I shoveled.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

justme-;762280 said:


> A) Guys, he's asking about a specific state- what NY,NJ, CA, ... allows has no bearing...
> B> RED/Blue on private property in the State of MA WILL result in a fine and blue probable arrest for impersonating law enforcement.
> 
> Massfirefighter- very very very few are getting ticketed, warned, molested, bothered for amber in the first place.
> In fact many plows around me don't even run lights, I don't turn them on all the time and have only been bothered once at 2am idling on the street while I shoveled.


I know no one is being bothered for amber but it's the the clear undercovers in the front and the red tail light strobes that are going to start earning guys a $300 fine for violation of Chapt 90 section 7E. Just a heads up for all of the Mass'. guys. 
The amber enforcement is coming too. Especially with the state looking for ways to make money.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

is that just on publick roads


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

kitn1mcc;763028 said:


> is that just on publick roads


I wouldn't worry about it on a driveway but if you back out of that driveway into a street and are seen with said lights you can be ticketed.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

massfirefighter;762462 said:


> The amber enforcement is coming too. Especially with the state looking for ways to make money.


Glad mine is magnetic, I'll shelf it when the amber light tax comes.

Hey Mass guys, There is a petition floating around against the gas tax and the Mass Dept of transportation wants to up it from the proposed $.19 to $.25 per gal.


----------

